

Bitcoin Drops 50% on Mt Gox to $230 - josic
http://www.josic.com/bitcoin-drops-50-on332-mt-gox-to-230

======
martinjones
It's really too bad that Mt. Gox is tanking and that a lot of people are
losing their money. It's probably better for the overall bitcoin community if
they just go away, though. They've been dragging down the market for a while,
and their wallet software isn't implemented correctly. They were the first,
and I'm glad they existed, but amateur hour is over.

------
anigbrowl
Bad Gateway :-/ but the numbers are correct. The downward trend of the current
slump looks like it has some way to go, even on sites like CoinDesk that no
longer include Mt. Gox in their price.

------
vinchuco
I wonder if the inflated (or not, in this case) price of MtGox is a good
indicator for bitcoin trends. One could argue 99% of the time it's prices were
reached in 2013.

